# Hangun Hunting book



## Sixgunner (Jun 11, 2006)

Just received a copy of Gary Reeder's "Handgun Hunting and Hunting Handguns. I've read a 2 chapters and it's pretty good so far. Not much out there on this subject so I had to add this to my Handgun Hunting library.

Handgun Hunting book


----------

